# A few pics...



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Went out this AM to videotape a story for WKYC Outdoors on waterfowl/pheasant hunting/hunter education, all sorts of stuff. Shot some decent video of geese coming in. One good hit on tape, a few, uh, well, misses? LOL! Either that or, as the guys said, there were no pellets in those shells.  

Great morning. Saw a few deer. No ducks dropped in, I guess they were camera shy, but we did see quite a few. It was fun. I'm going to try to get the story done tomorrow and posted on www.wkyc.com/outdoors if I can.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Glad to hear that you had a good time!!!! It is always good when you can get out with friends and see wildlife.. and it is a bonus if you get something to take home to put in the freezer... looking forward to seeing the footage.. Awesome pics as always!!!!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

AWSOME golden!!!! looks like he is ready for some action!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's Radio Reno's dog "Bruin". Great pup that was hunter certified just this past Summer. That was his first goose he retrieved.


----------

